# Filter for new tank



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with ViaAqua canister filters? They're the cheapest I've seen, and I'm wondering if that is for a good reason. I'm going to be setting up a 125 gallon tank. Thanks.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Never heard of it, so I couldn't tell you, you could ask the petstore on how many people buy it, or why it is cheap.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

herd they suck. If your setting up a 125gal tank I suggest you get a wet/dry with hangon prefilter. unless your only gonna have 1-3 fish in it you could use 3 emporer 400 filters.
MAD


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i'd go with 2 aquaclear 500's. you can get them at bigalsonline.com or petsolutions.com for around 30.00 each.
wes


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Id personally go for 3*Emp400s and then a Filstar XP3 canister


----------

